# how do i hook up this wastegate



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

Does anyone know how to hook up this wastegate? The tial website is unclear. There is one banjo/vac nipple and one plug for 2 ports on the top and bottom of the diaphram.








there are still 2 ports not described on this diagram.
Can't I just run a vac-hose from the turbo to the wastegate like this, just to get the car home?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

To use only wastegate PSI hook up the BOTTOM port on the wastegate to the turbo. There should be a little nipple.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

so which port do I cap, and which do I leave open?


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

run the vac source to the bottom/side port of the wastegate and leave the other vented to atmosphere and u will run spring pressure of the wastegate


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_run the vac source to the bottom/side port of the wastegate and leave the other vented to atmosphere and u will run spring pressure of the wastegate

There are 5 ports, and two chambers, and 1 plug. Can you provide more detail? I'm about to just go with trial and error.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_
There are 5 ports, and two chambers, and 1 plug. Can you provide more detail? I'm about to just go with trial and error.

on bottom chamber connect line to one of ports and plug all others.
on top chamber leave port(s) open to atmo.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

thanks guys...it was pretty simple when I found the rest of the plugs. 
I had to put the 9psi spring in because my turbo did not like the 11psi spring.


----------

